# Does anyone know anythning about this Car??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Frankenstein Audi!! Half Opel half Audi?????*

This car races in the Long Distance Championship in Germany. As you can see it has an Audi badge, but what is it? 
It has A6 Tail lights and an Audi A4 front.
As far as I know (my German is very bad) the car is an ex V8 Star Opel Omega that now just has Opel bodywork with Audi parts. 
The car is run by Reik Racing http://www.reik-racing.de
Does anyone know anything about this car??








"Audi"








Opel








"Audi"








Opel








"Audi"








Opel








These Pictures are the Same CAR!
This is a Frankenstein Audi. Half Opel half Audi?















Anyone know more about it?



_Modified by lappies at 10:35 AM 10/29/2006_


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

The taillights and headlights are quite different on the black one. It also happens to have a Chevrolet badge on the front of it.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*

I don't know anything about this car, other that it looks like something built in a shop class in Junior High, or someone's back yard!


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:41 PM 10/30/2006_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Trust me it is the same car. The body is the same but the details like the lights and badges differ.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (lappies)*

Hopefully this isn't a homologation series, where the race cars must at least truly resemble the road cars.


----------



## vwlll (Dec 24, 2006)




----------

